# Baby Mimi ~ 3 weeks old!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Baby Mimi tired 3 weeks old yesterday, she's still charting 2.5lbs.
Here are her new photos!





































This is her mommy at 6 months, I hope she turns out like this!



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is a beautiful baby and going to be even more beautiful dog. I guess her name is Mimi ?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Evelyn! I'm just calling her Mimi for now instead of new puppy! I don't think I will be able to decide until I pick her up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love her , she is so precious !!! i'm so happy for you Zorana, this is very exciting


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh Z, shes so beautiful! Those little wisps of fur just starting on her ears! God i could eat her all up!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

She is beautiful!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is beautiful! Such a petit little girl when do you get to bring her home?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you!! I think it will be 5-7 weeks before she can come home. I was able to pick Leo up at 8 weeks, but being that she is a lot tinier, it may be a little longer! 
Rachel, I wanna eat her up to! 
I have a feeling the next two months are going to go by so slowly!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

just a little angel...she looks like a Mimi...her mom is beautiful....


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So beautiful and sweet! Her mama is beautiful. It would be great if she looked like her!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

What a beauty! Her mum is gorgeous too! I can't wait to see her grow up.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks girls! I really hope she looks like mama too! I'm also excited to see her tan points come in! She's definitely got more tan on her face this week than she did last week. She turned 3 weeks yesterday and weighed 7.1 ounces. 
Sorry if I'm getting annoying with these weekly photos!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!!! Mom and baby are adorable. I hope she looks like mom, but she will be pretty no matter what.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks girls! I really hope she looks like mama too! I'm also excited to see her tan points come in! She's definitely got more tan on her face this week than she did last week. She turned 3 weeks yesterday and weighed 7.1 ounces.
> Sorry if I'm getting annoying with these weekly photos!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Of course not! It's what we live for! I'm just sad it's going to take so long for you to get her!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Mimi is great name. She is so cute being "pink" trained already with her bow. She will be gorgeous. Momma's coloring looks like Prince I believe. Prince has quite a bit of white on his chest and underside. Does momma have white in her? Prince also has one white foot in the front and one tan foot in the front and two white feet in the back. Anyway love this type of coloring and it will be fun to see how Mimi coloring comes out!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh man, shes a pretty girl!! Her momma is beautiful and so tiny! Your girl is guna be stunning as an adult!!!!!!! Boys, look out!:love4:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Zorana, you made my day, those pictures are heart melting. :love2:
I'm so happy and excited for you, you'll have so much fun with her.
She looks like a little teddy bear, Misha would suit her well, Mimi is really cute too.
What are your top names right now?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Mimi is great name. She is so cute being "pink" trained already with her bow. She will be gorgeous. Momma's coloring looks like Prince I believe. Prince has quite a bit of white on his chest and underside. Does momma have white in her? Prince also has one white foot in the front and one tan foot in the front and two white feet in the back. Anyway love this type of coloring and it will be fun to see how Mimi coloring comes out!


I don't think her mommy has any white on her but Mimi has a little white on her chest. I think both paws will be tan too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Aww Zorana, you made my day, those pictures are heart melting. :love2:
> I'm so happy and excited for you, you'll have so much fun with her.
> She looks like a little teddy bear, Misha would suit her well, Mimi is really cute too.
> What are your top names right now?


Thanks LS! She's turning into a little gem! I've just been calling her Mimi for now, I don't think I will change it until I meet her. I gave the breeder my list of names too and she said she looks like a Mimi too without me telling her which ones were my favorite. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks LS! She's turning into a little gem! I've just been calling her Mimi for now, I don't think I will change it until I meet her. I gave the breeder my list of names too and she said she looks like a Mimi too without me telling her which ones were my favorite.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mimi and Mylo....a match made it heaven  One of my school friends used to call me Mimi (pronounced me-me)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG!!! She is just TOO precious, I can't take my eyes off her! =D


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LostLakeLua said:


> OMG!!! She is just TOO precious, I can't take my eyes off her! =D


Thank you Kat! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Mimi and Mylo....a match made it heaven  One of my school friends used to call me Mimi (pronounced me-me)


Haha, perfect! And Leo and Willow can date, that is if he breaks up with Lady!! Lol. I call my sister Mishi and Mimi (Michelle) so when I decided to get her, my sis wasn't on board but when I told her I would name her Mimi after her, she was all for it!!! Whoops!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I have enough dogs, this is a fact...but man oh man you are giving me puppy fever!!! :love5:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I have enough dogs, this is a fact...but man oh man you are giving me puppy fever!!! :love5:


Just come visit us!! I'm sure once she pees on you, chews your shoes, and licks you all over w her puppy breath, you will be running back to Canada!!! Bahahahahaha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Just come visit us!! I'm sure once she pees on you, chews your shoes, and licks you all over w her puppy breath, you will be running back to Canada!!! Bahahahahaha



Oh girl I've raised enough puppies, that stuff doesn't scare me anymore! 
Nice try though!  If I come over I ain't leaving without at least a doggie
or two...or four!  You have a very sweet crew, I love them all.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Oh girl I've raised enough puppies, that stuff doesn't scare me anymore!
> Nice try though!  If I come over I ain't leaving without at least a doggie
> or two...or four!  You have a very sweet crew, I love them all.


Good, you can have them all....temporarily!! LS's boot camp 101, then when they are all trained and well behaved, ship em back! Deal? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Good, you can have them all....temporarily!! LS's boot camp 101, then when they are all trained and well behaved, ship em back! Deal?



Haha, deal, on the condition that I can send my pups to you...they need a
vacation, and would not mind a good pampering. :happynails: They are working far too
hard here rotest:...maybe I'll send hubby too,  hmm...on the other hand never mind,
I don't need him hanging around a gorgeous exotic woman all day. :tongue5:


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I did not know you were planning on getting a 4th! She is a beautiful puppy and her momma looks very nice. I can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Caitlin, when are you getting a second?


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

They are both gorgeous and what a beautiful shiny coat mum has. Can see how well you look after them both x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So cute! She will be stunning


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Sooooo cute!!!! I want a Black and Tan chi for my next one in 20 years lolol!


----------



## Blazer (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow she is so adorable! Congrats on her!


----------



## Rubyannie (Jan 24, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous and so is her mummy. xx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> They are both gorgeous and what a beautiful shiny coat mum has. Can see how well you look after them both x
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! Those pics are from the breeder, she takes amazing care of them and ur right, it really shows! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Sooooo cute!!!! I want a Black and Tan chi for my next one in 20 years lolol!


I was trying to keep up the diversity in my pack, so she definitely fits the part! I don't show, but my breeder said Black and Tans are really desirable in the show ring, I thought that was kinda cool! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> I did not know you were planning on getting a 4th! She is a beautiful puppy and her momma looks very nice. I can't wait to watch her grow!


Me too! I can't wait for her to get here already, it feels like forever! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Haha, deal, on the condition that I can send my pups to you...they need a
> vacation, and would not mind a good pampering. :happynails: They are working far too
> hard here rotest:...maybe I'll send hubby too,  hmm...on the other hand never mind,
> I don't need him hanging around a gorgeous exotic woman all day. :tongue5:


How did u know I love puppy pampering?? I would rather pamper them than myself! (Well sometimes, jk!)
They would love walking through Chicago and stopping at doggie boutiques, getting ice cream, having a picnic on the lake!! I can picture it now!!
You and hubby both can come!! Bry can keep hubby entertained! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

What a stunning little puppy wow!!!!!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oooh I just found this - I don't know why so many dang "New Posts" never show up when I click that icon, sigh.

She is just the most exquisite little munchkin, isn't she!!! And her mom is gorgeous! And she's going to be a tiny for you woot, woot! No piccies of Papa?

Waiting to name is always better imo, unless a name strikes you immediately upon seeing the pic.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

awww little Audrey  is so gorgeous! Can't wait for you to take her home and make us happy with tons of pictures.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

This didn't show up as a new post for me until today. I feel like I have been missing out. Mimi is adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Shes beautiful,I love the color!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Oooh I just found this - I don't know why so many dang "New Posts" never show up when I click that icon, sigh.
> 
> She is just the most exquisite little munchkin, isn't she!!! And her mom is gorgeous! And she's going to be a tiny for you woot, woot! No piccies of Papa?
> 
> Waiting to name is always better imo, unless a name strikes you immediately upon seeing the pic.


Thanks love!! I am so excited!
I did post papa in a different thread a couple weeks ago. He is so handsome!! 
Here he is









What do you think?!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> awww little Audrey  is so gorgeous! Can't wait for you to take her home and make us happy with tons of pictures.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Mayra! Me neither!! I think I'm picking her up March 2nd, which is earlier than I expected! 4 weeks to go!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the daddys head and face! He is beautiful and a long haired is always a plus in my book  Cant wait for more pics of Mimi!!!!!!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh she is fantastic !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

